#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  清明時節雨紛紛

## 小卓

最近一直陰雨綿綿......

----------


## 夜眼

是啊，而且忽冷忽熱，還我都感冒了~~
這種天氣真煩，對吧~

----------


## 狗熊

> 是啊，而且忽冷忽熱，還我都感冒了~~
> 這種天氣真煩，對吧
> ~


嗯~,自己也感冒了`且感很久了````Orz~

----------


## wingwolf

果然清明一到，各處都開始雨紛紛行人欲斷魂了

很可愛的圖呢~
頂着一片巨大樹葉站在雨中，有一種很是清爽自然和諧的感覺:3

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

很好奇這張圖片是怎樣畫成的,看上去還是可以看出是雨景,
不過如果葉子上再多點水珠就好了,更可以顯出擋雨的感覺。
真的不明白明明現在很熱,為什麼大家都說很冷?(完全不解)

----------


## 斯冰菊

改編自唐‧杜牧【清明】

清明時節雨紛紛，野中走獸欲斷魂。
荷葉擎天遮墜落，澄珠落地灑氤氳。
貓龍繪圖富童趣，凍狼觀色涵陰雲。
待至雨過天晴際，繪技當可悟最深！！！

----------

